# best box call



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

for all the custom call guys.  i want the best  and i dont care what it cost. who makes it and how can i get it.


----------



## returntoarchery (Mar 6, 2011)

mtstephens18 said:


> for all the custom call guys.  i want the best  and i dont care what it cost. who makes it and how can i get it.



Neil Cost if you can find a real one.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 6, 2011)

Neil Cost...get ready to refinance your house...


----------



## Nitro (Mar 6, 2011)

Among the callmakers who are currently producing calls- 

My top 10 (in no particular order) to be fair.........

You must understand, some of these callmakers have wait list that runs into the 2-3 year range....

Steve Mann
Bob Harwell
Lamar Williams
Mike Lapp
Ed Terefencko
Marlin Watkins
Darrin Dawkins
Jack Scott
David Mills
Olin Humphries

For contact info, the search feature is your friend. (or you can PM me.) Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Nitro (Mar 6, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> Neil Cost...get ready to refinance your house...



Not true.  You can buy a "pre-owned" Neil Cost box for $1500- $2000 depending.............you are incorrect about "refinancing your house"....


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Mar 6, 2011)

There is no 'best box call'.

        BOB


----------



## Fanfare (Mar 6, 2011)

I would go after a Marlin Watkins fiddleback if you can get one......


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 6, 2011)

Nitro hit on one important aspect, some call makers have a 2 to 3 year waiting list.  So, if you are looking at getting a box before the season starts, you can eliminate a few of the names Nitro mentioned.


----------



## runs with scissors (Mar 6, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Not true.  You can buy a "pre-owned" Neil Cost box for $1500- $2000 depending.............you are incorrect about "refinancing your house"....


Agreed, Neil Cost is the best, but look at Helms Custom Calls, he makes a nice box, Dads is a great one too, Treat Mountain is another...then again, my old Ben Lee "Twin Hen" is a mainstay in my vest!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 6, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Not true.  You can buy a "pre-owned" Neil Cost box for $1500- $2000 depending.............you are incorrect about "refinancing your house"....



Excuse me.
I guess I forgot to add the smiley showing that it was a joke.

If anyone has questions just PM Nitro...


----------



## MCNASTY (Mar 6, 2011)

Jerry "Dad" White makes a great box call...... Dad's Box Calls


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 6, 2011)

Sometimes the best are more for display than use and also buying the best call does not automatically make you a better hunter.

Probably more birds have fallen to a mass produced Lynch Fool Proof than any other.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 6, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Among the callmakers who are currently producing calls-
> 
> My top 10 (in no particular order) to be fair.........
> 
> ...



good list----  and I would say that the bottom three might be able to put a box in your hand before turkey season starts.  IMHO, for the money you can't beat a Harwell short box.


----------



## killNgrill (Mar 6, 2011)

I am very impressed with my newly aquired mahogany/purple heart box from David Mills. Excellent craftsmanship and its full of hen.


----------



## deersled (Mar 6, 2011)

I bought one from bob harwell a few years ago and that thing is super. I would say its my best. never had a bad sound come out of it and I sure aint no expert.


----------



## sasmojoe (Mar 6, 2011)

Albert Paul makes a great call


----------



## Nitro (Mar 6, 2011)

sasmojoe said:


> Albert Paul makes a great call



Mr. Paul makes really great calls.


----------



## returntoarchery (Mar 6, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> Neil Cost...get ready to refinance your house...



He did say he didn't care what it cost.


----------



## 16gauge (Mar 6, 2011)

Since price is no object, Good Ol" Bill Jones may have just what you are looking for.  LOL


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

well actually i DO care what it costs!!  my buddy actually posted that on my profile   I have done just fine with regular old calls but im gonna try some that ya'll listed    thanks for all the replies!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

i am trying to get  100 posts to get in that turkey contest.   i have been a member ,


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

for nearly two years but i just read stuff!! i dont hardly ever say nothin.    so i have been posting ridiculous posts all day trying to get to 100 !!!!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

i only need a few more!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

my buddy ordered a couple mouth calls from somewhere this year. he really seems to like them.


----------



## gobblingghost (Mar 6, 2011)

Lee Chadwyck also makes a good call


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Mar 6, 2011)

Andy, I met Mr. Humphies this weekend and he is a great guy to talk with. I could not pass up his Dogwood striker. That thing is sweet sounding on my new Tom Teaser aluminum call. Mr. Humphries would be a great guy to deal with and will do a great job on anything he makes. Good Luck, Tim


----------



## Mosby (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a bunch of box calls by some great call makers and I have figured out that my calls are all different and that is what makes them fun. Kinda like my kids. They are unique, some are better at certain things and all have their moments.

You can not beat Mr. Harwell's calls. I have two and they are awesome.  I recently got a long box call from Dan Wittenberg that is all turkey and easy to run. 

There a number of guys that can make you a great call but in the end, I go by sound, not cost or looks. One of my favorite calls is a walnut box call that cost me less than $30 but I smile everytime I play it. I have a wormy chestnut coming to me in the mail from Jeff McKamey. I'm guessin there will be a turkey in it.

You can't go wrong with any of the call makers listed above. I wouldn't let price determine which call you buy. What ever you pay is probably less than what it is worth.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 7, 2011)

Olin Humphries has some really sweet calls.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 7, 2011)

mtstephens18 said:


> for nearly two years but i just read stuff!! i dont hardly ever say nothin.    so i have been posting ridiculous posts all day trying to get to 100 !!!!



and that's not the way to get in.  You need 100 quality posts....better hurry cause these ain't cuttin' it.   Go re-read the rules.  You're gonna need more than 100 at this point.  


Read threads.  Comment.  It's not that hard.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 7, 2011)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> There is no 'best box call'.
> 
> BOB



...and that is an excellent post sir.


Although, I will say...yours are pretty dang good.


----------



## silentK (Mar 7, 2011)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> There is no 'best box call'.
> 
> BOB



old bAb is a wise man...


----------



## silentK (Mar 7, 2011)

16gauge said:


> Since price is no object, Good Ol" Bill Jones may have just what you are looking for.  LOL


----------



## TR Call Maker (Mar 7, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> Neil Cost...get ready to refinance your house...



I have one of the best sounding Cost boxes that I've heard and it can be bought.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 7, 2011)

for the low low price of?????


----------



## M Sharpe (Mar 7, 2011)

Beard Hunter Turkey Calls (Russell Beard)
S&S Custom Calls (Al Shoemaker)
IHW (Irving Whitt)
Dad's Custom Calls (Jerry White)
Scott's Cutter (Jack Scott)

4 of the 5 can probably send you one quickly.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Mar 7, 2011)

Lonnie Mabry makes some nice calls. He practically gives them away. He doesn't ship them, so you have to go by his home to pick up the call. He's located in north Georgia near Canton.

I've got two of his boxes, two slates and I bought one of my friends a glass pot call. They all sound great.


----------



## rutandstrut (Mar 7, 2011)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> There is no 'best box call'.
> 
> BOB



I agree with Bob! The best Box Call is one you can hold in YOUR hands and confidently make it sound like a Turkey! If it doesn't sound good in your hands...it doesn't matter what anyone else says!
The best sounding, easiest to play calls IMO are Mike Lapp, Steve Mann, Lamar Williams, Bob Harwell, Albert Paul, Jerry White, Ed Terrenfenkco, Irving Whitt, Jack Scott.


----------



## ccleroy (Mar 7, 2011)

Little something that showed up in the mail the other day.....wish I could keep this beauty....


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 7, 2011)

Man that thing is gorgeous.....and based on the maker, I'm guessing it sounds just ok as well.


----------



## ccleroy (Mar 7, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Man that thing is gorgeous.....and based on the maker, I'm guessing it sounds just ok as well.



Just a tad bit better than ok,lol


----------



## silentK (Mar 7, 2011)

rutandstrut said:


> I agree with Bob! The best Box Call is one you can hold in YOUR hands and confidently make it sound like a Turkey! If it doesn't sound good in your hands...it doesn't matter what anyone else says!
> The best sounding, easiest to play calls IMO are Mike Lapp, Steve Mann, Lamar Williams, Bob Harwell, Albert Paul, Jerry White, Ed Terrenfenkco, Irving Whitt, Jack Scott.



thats dang near every box maker out there..


----------



## rutandstrut (Mar 7, 2011)

silentK said:


> thats dang near every box maker out there..



There are a lot more than that and a lot that aren't mentioned that make really good box calls! I could list more like Charlie Parrish, Lee Chadwick, David Mills, Olin Humphreys. There were over 100 short boxes and 100 long boxes entered in the NWTF National Convention!


----------



## TR Call Maker (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't forget fellows, I'm still out here and started back making some this year. Just took a little time to get back at it after the wife passed away.


----------



## silentK (Mar 7, 2011)

rutandstrut said:


> There are a lot more than that and a lot that aren't mentioned that make really good box calls! I could list more like Charlie Parrish, Lee Chadwick, David Mills, Olin Humphreys. There were over 100 short boxes and 100 long boxes entered in the NWTF National Convention!




i know....i think i played most that were there..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 7, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Mr. Paul makes really great calls.



You think????????


You bet he does


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 7, 2011)

TR Call Maker said:


> Don't forget fellows, I'm still out here and started back making some this year. Just took a little time to get back at it after the wife passed away.



I can vouch for this man's box calls.


----------



## hawglips (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Billy White's calls.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have to add the Marlin Wadkins fiddler call to the list.  It is one of the best box calls in my collection.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 7, 2011)

David, I need to get with you and Mr.Wendall... I do own some nice calls from Al Willis I bought during my time living in the upstate...

I only put 10 on my short list. In no way was I intending to limit the great callmakers out there who are deserving of getting acclaim..

We are living in the best of times right now when it comes to the quality and availability of outstanding custom Turkey calls.

Fellas, spend a few more dollars and get a call worthy of being called "Custom". The difference is easy to understand once you play a call that is "right".

Good luck this season to all!!


----------



## Nitro (Mar 7, 2011)

hawglips said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned Billy White's calls.



Is he still building box calls???


----------



## Kevin Farr (Mar 7, 2011)

Russell Beard
Scott Basehore

these are just two good ones that I thought I would throw in the mix to go along with some of the others


----------



## Nitro (Mar 7, 2011)

ccleroy said:


> Little something that showed up in the mail the other day.....wish I could keep this beauty....



Ricky, When is the O'burg banquet??? I may try to come.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 7, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Is he still building box calls???



seems like I read he wasn't.  although many of his calls are 
quaisi-custom


----------



## ccleroy (Mar 7, 2011)

Andy its this Saturday the 12th......let me know and I'll hold you tickets if need be bud.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 7, 2011)

ccleroy said:


> Andy its this Saturday the 12th......let me know and I'll hold you tickets if need be bud.



Can't make that. 

I will be in B'burg on the 14-17th.... come have dinner and a sundowner...

I imagine we will have something worth eating. I think it's Caribou Steak one night and a fish fry the other........


----------



## ccleroy (Mar 7, 2011)

Will try my best,I have all next week off so I'll give you a ring and try to hook up.....


----------



## Nitro (Mar 7, 2011)

I will be in Colleton County on the 18th - 20th as well. We will have to meet up.


----------



## ccleroy (Mar 7, 2011)

Great,I have something for you anyways!,rather give it to you in person rather than mail it....


----------



## TR Call Maker (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll be in Denmark the 15th and 16th, would like to meet you guys if possible, give me a call Nitro i sent my number in the PM I sent you back.


----------



## warden127 (Mar 8, 2011)

*My go to box calls*

I have two that have been in my vest for years and will be there this year. one is by r.j. hewitt and the other by Leo hall (simplicity game calls ). Don't know if either one of these guys are still making calls.


----------



## ccleroy (Mar 8, 2011)

TR Call Maker said:


> I'll be in Denmark the 15th and 16th, would like to meet you guys if possible, give me a call Nitro i sent my number in the PM I sent you back.



Would love to meet up TR!!


----------



## hawglips (Mar 8, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Is he still building box calls???



Far as I know.   He cut back a few years ago, and no longer sells them through the big distributors.


----------



## dusty80 (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone have any contact information on Billy White, Charlie Parrish, Olin Humphries, Lonnie Mabry, or Marlin Watkins? PM me if you do. Thanks


----------



## hawglips (Mar 8, 2011)

dustin_horne said:


> anyone have any contact information on billy white...



334-687-8937


----------



## boparks (Mar 8, 2011)

dustin_horne said:


> Anyone have any contact information on Billy White, Charlie Parrish, Olin Humphries, Lonnie Mabry, or Marlin Watkins? PM me if you do. Thanks



PM sent


----------



## CoachEmUp (Mar 9, 2011)

I know a lot of guys like his pot calls, but I have a David Holloran box that flat out sings (maple/hickory). Many of you guys know/have met David - great guy and very helpful.


----------



## Carp (Mar 9, 2011)

My current favorite is my David Mills box. Mildred is her name. She is pictured in my avatar.


----------



## cbryant (Jan 25, 2013)

It will be hard to find one like booger branch, lol you've seen it in action just like me.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jan 25, 2013)

Have it on good authority that Lamar Williams is going to have several box call available at the NWTF convention. No wait. Man if I could have bought three of them on the spot I would have. Good luck.


----------

